# Lookin to form/join a rock/blues thing



## clarkee (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey.. ya I wanna jam some blues.. thats basically it.. i wanna start something different.. style wise would be more pink floyd with roy buchannon influenced with old hendrix and classic rock.. I have some talent.. been playing the guitar since I could read.. I am just looking for some talented musicians to play with.. email: [email protected] if interested..


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

hey clarkee
im not verry talented yet but i am working on it:smile: where exactly is lakefield anyway??


----------

